
Ask HN: What's More Important, Privacy or Security? - rotrux
People usually equate the two, but these terms are distinct; their weights often factor into cost&#x2F;benefit analyses. Take for example how no one has compromised bitcoin&#x27;s distributed public-ledger system.
======
blakdawg
What's more important, air or water?

